# Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?



## RobertR (13. Februar 2010)

*Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

Hi Leute,

Spiel gerade mit dem Geadanken mir das Notebook von Aldi zu kaufen
landingpage_MD98250_CB

Jetz is meine Frage woher ich weiß welcher Grafikspeicher verbaut ist bei der G310M. Weil wenn ein GDDR2 - Speicher (oder gar DDR2) verbaut ist, hat der Chip 20% weniger Leistung als mit einem GDDR3 - Speicher.

Evtl. werden bei MEDION ja immer die selbe Art verbaut oder kann auch sein dass es zufällig ist. Kann ich dann von außen erkenn welcher Speicher verbaut ist?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

mfg Robert


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

Mit Google findet man's, s. unten in der Tabelle: Aldi News: Multimedia Notebook MEDION® AKOYA® P6622 (MD 98250) inkl. Optimus-Technologie von NVIDIA | Deutschland News :



> NVIDIA GeForce 310M DirectX 10 512 DDR3


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

Im Zweifelsfall hilft auch GPU-Z


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall hilft auch GPU-Z



Aber nicht, wenn das Notebook noch im Laden steht.


----------



## Pixelplanet (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

da stehen ja irgendwie reichlich wenig daten vom notebook :o


----------



## RobertR (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

hmm ddr3 also.
aber is auch langsamer als gddr3 oder?

edit: oder nein eig. sogar schneller, weil gddr3 auf ddr2 basiert. aber vllt hat er auch nur das g nicht dazugeschrieben in den news.
danke für den link hat mir geholfen


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

Hängt davon ab, ob die Begriffe korrekt verwendet werden: DDR-SDRAM ? Wikipedia oder Graphics Double Data Rate ? Wikipedia .

EDIT: Spezifikation bei NVIDIA: http://www.nvidia.de/object/product_geforce_310m_de.html. Lies wirklich mal die Wiki-Artikel, GDDR3 ist wohl doch nicht schneller als DDR3, auch wenn er quasi nur ein modifizierter DDR2 ist.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

sry, aber bei DER Karte is das gekotzt wie geschissen... wenn die ein Variante vlt. 20% mehr hat, dann läuft Crysis auf MIN halt mit 35 statt 30 FPS... das is so als ob man bei nem Kleinwagen mit 45PS zwischen 5 oder 6 Gängen die Wahl hat... wer sich bei DER Karte Gedanken um das RAM macht, der hat echt komische Probleme


----------



## mattinator (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> sry, aber bei DER Karte is das gekotzt wie geschissen... wenn die ein Variante vlt. 20% mehr hat, dann läuft Crysis auf MIN halt mit 35 statt 30 FPS... das is so als ob man bei nem Kleinwagen mit 45PS zwischen 5 oder 6 Gängen die Wahl hat... wer sich bei DER Karte Gedanken um das RAM macht, der hat echt komische Probleme



Bleib mal locker. Er hat doch gar nicht geschrieben, was er mit dem Notebook machen will. Dass man mit 'nem Medion-Gerät nicht so gut bedient ist, wissen anspruchsvolle Nutzer schon.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

Ich hab doch nix gegen Medion gesagt ^^ Es ging nur um die Graka, die ist halt nicht dolle, genau wie bei etlichen anderen Modellen auch von Edel-Herstellern. Und wo war ich denn "unlocker" ?     Bei so ner Karte macht das RAM halt quasi nix aus, weil die eh nicht sonderlich gut ist. Mehr hab ich nicht gesagt.


----------



## RobertR (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

Nja so locker bist du wirklich nicht. Aber wenn nicht gewünscht is derartige Probleme in diesem Forum zu klären such ich mir eben ein anderes. Als Moderator sollte man da wirklich mit mehr Professionalität rangehn und einem nicht gleich unterstellen man hätte keine anderen Probleme.

Danke trotzdem nochmal an die anderen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*



RobertR schrieb:


> Nja so locker bist du wirklich nicht. Aber wenn nicht gewünscht is derartige Probleme in diesem Forum zu klären such ich mir eben ein anderes. Als Moderator sollte man da wirklich mit mehr Professionalität rangehn und einem nicht gleich unterstellen man hätte keine anderen Probleme.


 
? BITTE WAS ?!??!

Ich hab nur gesagt, dass das RAM bei SO einer Graka keinen effektiven Einfluss hat (im Gegensatz zu Karten, die so viel Power haben, dass der Arbeitsspeicher sie arg bremsen kann). Das ganze hab ich mit dem Spruch "gekotzt wie geschissen" (das ist eine ganz normale, lockere Phrase für "egal" ) und dem dem "Problem"-Spruch unterlegt - und ganz wichtig: mit Zwinker-SMILEY, das heißt also: nicht ernst gemeint. Wenn das ernst/böse gemeint wäre, hätte ich "...dann musst man echt Probleme haben  " geschrieben oder so... 

Wenn Du das als Angriff empfunden hast, tut es mir leid - das war definitiv NICHT so gemeint. 


btw wegen "Professionell": ich mach das ganze hier FREIWILLIG ehrenamtlich.


ps: selbst wenn Dich mein unglaublich unlockeres Verhalten  trotzdem stört, wärst Du nicht grad gut beraten, nur wegen einem User/Mod, dessen Nase Dir vlt. nicht passt, gleich das ganze äußerst lebendige Forum zu verlassen. Wenn Du da so rangehst, wirst Du bei anderen halbwegs gut besuchten Foren wahrscheinlich einen Nervenzusammenbruch bekommen...


----------



## RobertR (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

Ja ich hab vllt etwas überreagiert, tut mir leid. Wollte deine Feierlaune in Köln nicht verderben. 
Nein ich hab nicht das ganze Forum gemeint sondern nur in bezug auf das Thema. 
Und du hast glaube ich mein Problem auch nicht richtig verstanden: Es geht nicht um den Arbeitspeicher (Zitat von dir: ... dass der Arbeitsspeicher sie arg bremsen kann), sondern um den Grafikspeicher (dort können auch verschiedene Arten eingesetzt werden.

Bei der Grafikkarte nämlich: DDR2, DDR3, GDDR2 und GDDR3.

Zitat von notebookcheck.com

Bei Verwendung des langsamer getakteten GDDR2 Speichers ist die Grafikleistung etwa 20% niedriger als bei GDDR3 (jedoch sinkt auch der Stromverbrauch um etwa 2 Watt). Eventuell kann auch DDR2 Desktopspeicher mit noch größeren Performanceeinbußen eingesetzt werden.

Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 310M

Also ich finde dass 20% (oder mehr) Leistungseinbußen nicht gerade wenig sind. Weißt du jetzt was ich meine, falls du meine Frage falsch vertanden hast.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

Doch doch, ich hatte das schon verstanden mit dem Graka-RAM  Aber die Karte ist nunmal einer Meinung nicht so gut, als dass Du die 20% wirklich merken würdest - um welche Anwendungen/Spiele geht es Dir denn? 

Wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann kauf nur ein Book, bei dem Du es genau weißt. Grad so ne Firma wie Medion hat aber leider oft wenig Infos... ob die info bei gollge stimmt, ist halt so ne Frage, da es das Book ja noch gar nicht gibt. 

zB wenn Du ne mäglichst gute Grakapower zu dem Preis willst, dann gibt es für das Geld auch welche mit einer AMD 4650 oder Nvidia 240m - DIE sind definitiv deutlich schneller als die 320m, ca. 80-120%, und die gibt es auch bei genug Herstellern, die Infos über das Graka-RAM haben. Oder eines mit ner 4570 oder 5470, wo auch DDR3 in jedem Falle drin ist - das wäre dann auch mind. gleichgut wie eine 310m DDR3. 


zB Top für 650€ wäre das Samsung Ahadi: Qualität ist gut, CPU ein T6500 (ist zwar etwas schwächer als der core i3 im Medion, aber trotzdem gut), Graka halt die 4650 mit DDD3, e-sata, starker Akku... ansonsten wie das medion: 500GB HDD, 4GB RAM, LED-Display, win7


Da is auch deswegen grad ein Thread aktiv hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-akoya-p6622-vs-samsung-r522-t6500-ahadi.html


ps: hatte vlt. WEGEN Karneval zu unbedacht formuliert, ich glaub das Posting stammte auch von "nach ner Feier"


----------



## RobertR (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

Ja ich hab am Sonntag auch schön gefeiert
Danke für den Link auf den Thread.
Ich warte jetz morgen mal ab und lies mir nen anständigen Bericht von dem Medion durch.
Aber ehrlich gesagt dafür dass sie es "Designernotebook" nennen siehts ganz schön hässlich aus.

Eigentlich bin ich ja auf der Suche nach nem Subnotebook (meistens 13,3 Zoll) aber die sind so elend langsam und wenn nicht, dann 800 Euro aufwärts. Oder kennst du evtl ein gutes günstiges.
Hab schon lange gesucht aber nichts passendes gefunden. Die <600 Euro haben alle diese Ultra Low Voltage Cpus drin


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

Also, das scheint aktuell einfach nicht "in" zu sein, die Leute sollen anscheinend von den Herstellern befohlen gefälligst Akkulaufzeit-Monster mit Stromspar-CPUs haben zu wollen 

Von Belinea gibt es da eines mit ner normalen Dualcore: Notebooks Belinea C.Book 1300  aber belinea is so lala...  ansonsten erst ab ca. 650€ ein Lenovo: Notebooks LENOVO Thinkpad SL410 NSPAKGE

oder mit einer RELATIV passablen Graka (AMD 4570) ein Toshiba: Toshiba Satellite U500-10E (PSU5EE-00C026GR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Aber ansonsten, wenn die Graka halbwegs für ein paar Spiele neuer als 4-5 jahre reichen soll und keine Stromspar-CPU dabei sein soll, dann wird das unter 800€ nix, war aber auch schon immer so. Es gab mal vor nem Jahr oder so ganz kurz eines von LG mit ner 9600m für nur 800€, aber ansonsten kann und konnte man das unter 15 Zoll vergessen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nix gegen Medion gesagt ^^ Es ging nur um die Graka, die ist halt nicht dolle, genau wie bei etlichen anderen Modellen auch von Edel-Herstellern. Und wo war ich denn "unlocker" ?  Bei so ner Karte macht das RAM halt quasi nix aus, weil die eh nicht sonderlich gut ist. Mehr hab ich nicht gesagt.


 

fragen wird man(n) wohl dürfen...dafür habts ja dieses pcgh.de-forum eingerichtet, oder???


----------



## RobertR (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

Ja das Toshiba wär schonmal nicht schlecht.
Aber 50 Euro mehr + weniger Leistung wegen 2,3" muss ich mir noch überlegen. 
Danke für dein Antworten hat mir wirklich weitergeholfen!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher weiß ich welcher Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut ist?*

Also, die Graka im Toshiba ist an sich MINDESTENS gleichgut wie die im Medion. Jedenfalls wenn Du als Anhaltspunkt 3DMark06 oder 05 nimmst: eine 4570 mit DDR3 hat da mind 4000 Punkte, zB klick mal bei 3Dmark06 auf "Einzelwerte...", dann popt ne Tabelle auf: Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570  da ist zB das Dell Studio mit einem T4200 und der Karte mit DDR3, die hat 4000 Punkte. Und die CPU im Toshiba ist ja nochmal besser. Oder ein Sony mit ner T6400 hat zumindest genausoviele Punkte wie die 310m zusammen mit einem core i3-330m, wobei Sony gern mal die Karten etwas untertaktet.


Der core i3 aus dem Medion wiederum ist zwar nochmal besser, aber jetzt auch sooo viel besser als ein T6500 Beim Spielen wird das sicher nix sprübares bringen, und unter Office&co maximal mal, wenn Du Videorendering oder so machst.


----------

